# Importing a prefabricated home from Poland



## XMarks (14 Feb 2016)

I am considering importing a prefabricated home from Poland. Something along the lines of this:

Edited - I can't post a link as this is my first post but it is a very high quality, contemporary home of 186m2. 

According to the above link to build a  'turnkey house' would cost €122,000 in Poland. I know that I would have VAT, transport and increased labour costs as I would be importing but it still seems to work out far cheaper then building here.  I would also buy all my furniture and ship it over as again it works out a fraction of what it costs here.

I would employ a Polish architect based in Dublin and a Polish quantity surveyor to ensure that the project is up to Irish building regulations.

Has anyone done anything like that before?


----------



## Sue Ellen (14 Feb 2016)

Probably a stupid question from a woman  but why would you employ both Polish architect and Polish quantity surveyor?  If it were me I would prefer to have one from both countries to be sure, to be sure.


----------



## Jumpstartdublin (14 Feb 2016)

Do you need planning. What is advantage of polish kit compared to one you could get here ?


----------



## XMarks (14 Feb 2016)

You are probably right Sue. Yes I need planning. The advantage of the Polish kit is cost. The price for a similar home with large double glazed windows, solid hard wood floors, top quality fittings would be at least double the cost of the landed Polish kit.


----------



## Leo (15 Feb 2016)

Do you have any of yet of whether the Polish kits comply with Irish building regulations, or what the costs might be to modify from the standard kit if elements such as insulation or ventilation need to be adjusted?

Do you have a site and have you looked up the Local Authority fees for building in that location? 

The German Huff House have an existing relationship with architects based here. So you certainly wouldn't be the first to import such a kit. Other operators here include Kingspan Century and [broken link removed].

Take a look at this link for some guidance on build costs in Ireland.One of the examples there is of a house built to PassivHaus standards for €870/sqm including ground works/landscaping/professional fees.


----------



## odyssey06 (15 Feb 2016)

Just make sure that you'll be able to get insurance on this ok also, both in terms of the transit to Ireland and then once it's here as a residence.


----------

